# Opinion of certain intructors



## Nutbar (Nov 3, 2006)

I was wondering what everyone's opinion on the following instructors is:

Larry Tatum

Jeff Speakman

Lee Wedlake

Ron Chapel


Just wanting to know everyone's thought on them as intructors and how knowledgable you think they are. Just curious.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 3, 2006)

hooboy, if this isn't a thread that's just itching to start a fight....

my two cents, based on my observations of their interviews, written works, videos, websites and anecdotal stuff.  i've never worked with any of these men personally.

Larry Tatum is clearly knowledgable, powerful and smooth.  His videos are some of the best on the market for EPAK material.  I also like what he does with at risk youth.  

Jeff Speakman I don't know much about.  I understand he stayed loyal to Mr. Parker through to the end.  His movies are fun, and boy can he move.  

Lee Wedlake has a solid reputation and I hear he's really down to earth.  I don't much like his series of books on Kenpo, though.  It's not that there's anything in there that's not true, I'm kind of a writing snob.

Ron Chapel has some great ideas and is definitely moving forward with the art instead of worshiping at the feet of a decades old altar.  He seems to be one of the quickest of these four to start bashing others.  That's not my style, but certainly doesn't cancel out how smart and dedicated a practitioner he is.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 3, 2006)

What's with the empty can on the flow? Where did all of these worms come from?

I Agree about the above opininion about Larry Tatum.

Jeff Speakman, from what has been demonstrated lately, has some hard core Kenpo going on. 

Lee Wedlake is also a Reputable Kenpoist.

Ron Chapel is a very knowledgable Kenpoist as well. I agree about what goes on here being very questionable, but, his knowledege about Kenpo is definitely unquestionable.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 3, 2006)

I wouldn't want to be on the other side of a fight with any of them. 

Mike


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Mike.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 3, 2006)

Have dealt with Larry Tatum on the phone a couple of times and briefly.  He's a nice guy.  I also look at the loyalty of his students (that's a pretty good marker), and they are there all the time.

I spent a weekend with Doc and his assistant, in Austin last month.  His material is not for general dispersal.  He states that.  His writing is meticulous and well done.  As I found out, don't go at him with a half-assed question.  It needs to be well formed, and thought out, and spoken that way.  And, I'm proud to call him a friend.

About me - I've been in and at the arts since 1963 - 4 time.  I've been in Tracy Kenpo since 1971.  There are three instructors that I would drop everything, and don a white belt to study under.  Doc is right up there in that group of three.


Just thoughts, and not intended to evoke an outraged response from anyone else. :angel:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 3, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 3, 2006)

Larry Tatum. nice guy on the phone and generates tremendous loyalty in his students. Moves well and understands why he chooses to do what he does. On the negative side, few can move as quickly as he does and he can get away with things that mere mortals can't.

Jeff Speakman. very rude to me the one time I got to talk to him but was probably stressed and I would not judge from one visit.  Big and hits hard. Solid Kenpo and he remains loyal to both his main Instructors. His size sometimes allows him to do things that mere mortals can't.

Doc Chapel. Earnest, articulate and effective. remains fiercly loyal to Ed Parker.  My instructor says he's the real deal but I've not had the pleasure of meeting him.  he's in Law enforcement and practices what he preaches. He is outspoken and doesn't deal well with wimpy technique or lack of thought and understanding.

Lee Wedlake, the real deal. very understated and rarely flashy.  Lee can clearly articulate why he does what he does and he can demonstrate the why and the how.  Of the instructors listed, I've spent the most time with Mr. Wedlake. His greatest weakness may be that he is so quietly in comand of what he does, and he is so relaxed, that he frequently flies under the radar.

Lot's of good people out there. I would also recommend Steve LaBounty.

Jeff


----------



## airdawg (Nov 3, 2006)

I have met and trained only with Dr. Chapel. I respect him above all for his honesty, sincerity and especially his knowledge. He is very down to earth, trains realistically. He won't waist your time. From my experience with him, he does not hold back information like most of the instructors I've met. Dr. Chapel's system gives me options of force that I did not find in multiple others.

Sorry I don't have an opinion on the other instructors. There Kenpo, so there brothers to me.


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2006)

Nutbar said:


> I was wondering what everyone's opinion on the following instructors is:
> 
> Larry Tatum
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure each one his his own special thing that he adds to the art.  There will always be loyalists, who will not speak kind of anyone but their instructor.  Personally, if I was to work with each one, and they were able to teach me something new, improve on something old, answer a question, etc., then my Kenpo just got that much better.  

Mike


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 5, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> Have dealt with Larry Tatum on the phone a couple of times and briefly. He's a nice guy. I also look at the loyalty of his students (that's a pretty good marker), and they are there all the time.
> 
> I spent a weekend with Doc and his assistant, in Austin last month. His material is not for general dispersal. He states that. His writing is meticulous and well done. As I found out, don't go at him with a half-assed question. It needs to be well formed, and thought out, and spoken that way. And, I'm proud to call him a friend.
> 
> ...


 
And who are the other two?


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 5, 2006)

KenpoDave said:


> And who are the other two?



Ummmm.... No ..... I think I'll keep the rest to myself.  I already put myself out there for someone to lop it off... :lol:


----------



## donald (Nov 6, 2006)

All very respected instructors. Never seen any of them move in person, but on tape they are awemazing...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## donald (Nov 6, 2006)

OOPS! I actually was a participant in a seminar given by Mr.Wedlake. Back in the mid 80's at my kenpo starting point. Tracy's Karate Studio in Euclid, Ohio. We learned the EPAK version of S2, etc..

1stJohn1:9


----------



## ann_surely (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr. Speakman gives good seminar. We spent a good 3.5 hours deconstructing 3 techniques, and the time just flew.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Nov 10, 2006)

If you want a good seminar, go see Mr. Planas.


----------

